# Decent pool shop in Malaga region



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a decent pool shop in the region (anywhere between Malaga and Fuengi) I need to buy tablets for the pool to regulate it but not a clue which ones! So need the help of a human that knows what to tell me first - then I can buy them from Leroy M/Bauhaus from then on! :clap2:

Yes ok ok, I am blonde but I'd rather get it right!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent pool shop in the region (anywhere between Malaga and Fuengi) I need to buy tablets for the pool to regulate it but not a clue which ones! So need the help of a human that knows what to tell me first - then I can buy them from Leroy M/Bauhaus from then on! :clap2:
> 
> Yes ok ok, I am blonde but I'd rather get it right!


We get the multi tablet thingies from Mercadona (they're in a big plastic tub and cost around 23€)!? They work a treat. Mercadona has quite a good selection of pool stuff. Every now and again the OH pours some Hydrochloric acid in to balance it???

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

cheers Jo, our pool is quite mucky at the mo so need to get it all sorted


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> cheers Jo, our pool is quite mucky at the mo so need to get it all sorted


Mercadona do some "shock" treatment (a little tub for about 4€) which we used last spring when our pool was a bit green. We did that a couple of times, then OH poured some acid in, left the filter running for a day or two, hoovered it and it gradually, during the course of a couple of weeks it became crystal clear - the Ph was right and everything. Then it was just a matter of making sure that there were always a couple of tablets in it, hoovering it a couple of times a a week and checking the Ph balance

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TOP TIP: Dont be lulled into the idea that looking after a pool is a complicated mystery and that you need masses of chemicals and time or a pool man.

Jo xxx


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi dont normally post on here 
always go to the little hardware shops in the pueblo for tablets you can get 4 or 5 multi tablets for about half the price of those in Leroy etc


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stevelin said:


> Hi dont normally post on here
> always go to the little hardware shops in the pueblo for tablets you can get 4 or 5 multi tablets for about half the price of those in Leroy etc


Hhhmmmm - Didnt this guy used to have a shop in El Grande, near Brit Essentials?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

yes his info sheets are great I have never tried his pool school so cant comment on what there like


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stevelin said:


> yes his info sheets are great I have never tried his pool school so cant comment on what there like


Sadly, cos you're not a regular poster .......... yet!?!? You're not really able to recommend  So we've removed the guys company name!

Nice you've joined us tho!

Jo xxx


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

OK no problem I just think any info we can get for free is worth a look !! Ive always found the smaller shops in the Pueblos will also offer help


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stevelin said:


> OK no problem I just think any info we can get for free is worth a look !! Ive always found the smaller shops in the Pueblos will also offer help



I know, and from what I know of El Grande (funny, I dont think of it as a pueblo - a town??), it needs a bit of help right now. I went back there the other day and it seemed a bit of a ghost town, yet when we first moved to Spain it was always so busy - lots of British, who I guess have gone back!??? I know my sons favourite fish n chip shop went - much to his horror 

Jo xxx


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

I actually live in Alhaurin de la Torre rather than El Grande but know what you mean


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stevelin said:


> I actually live in Alhaurin de la Torre rather than El Grande but know what you mean


I used to live in Alhaurin de la Torre - I much preferred it. We moved down to the coast last autumn cos the children changed schools

Jo xxx


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes we love living here, much preferred to el Grande cant cope with the hills and parking although parking is getting worse here now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stevelin said:


> Yes we love living here, much preferred to el Grande cant cope with the hills and parking although parking is getting worse here now


I hear they're building a big underground car park by......... I cant remember any of the shops there, but they've sealed a big area off and are doing something behind the screens, ????????? When we lived there we used to park in a gravelly, dusty piece of land close to Yanises (sp) hardware shop?! just up from the Gerald Brennan school. There were always spaces and easy to get to the main square

Jo xxx


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I'm glad to say that Alhaurín el Grande is gradually reverting to its original state prior to the influx of 'Brits' who totally destroyed its atmosphere with their shoddy fish and chip shops and sleazy 'Brit' bars.

As far as pool maintenance is concerned you could do worse than checking out some of the web sites dedicated to pool maintenance, for example:

The Swimming Pool Operators and Owners Pages

Swimming pool maintenance, pool information and pool problems

The best option regarding dosing of your pool is to test the water regularly and dose as required. The 'five-in-one' tablets are the lazy man's answer and a poor substitute for proper pool maintenance. I only use chlorine and sodium bisulphate (granular pH-) in my pool and if it the levels are properly maintained algicide should never be required

If you need to shock dose a pool check the cyanuric acid level prior to doing so. Cyanuric acid gradually builds up with the use of stabilised chlorine and maintains a presence in the water long after the chlorine has been used up. If the level is above 100 ppm use calcium hypochlorite:

Calcium hypochlorite unstabilised chlorine granules for swimming pools

for shock dosing. If the cyanuric level is really high continue to use calcium hypochlorite until the level drops but beware of its disadvantages listed in the link.

Finally, use a test kit with tablet reagents. The kits with liquid reagents are very unreliable and the so-called test strips are worse than useless.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Once finished there will be a further 170 parking spaces its a bit of a mess at the moment. We normally park by Opencore as use the coffee shops at the top end of the pueblo walking down to Mercadona and the indoor market when required. The paint shop on the main road is selling multi pool tablets for 18 euro for 5kgs thats at least 5 euro cheaper than Mercadona as well as everything else you need for the pool at very reasonable prices. The main square is also being dug up not sure why but best avoided even on foot !! They are always doing something


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stevelin said:


> Once finished there will be a further 170 parking spaces its a bit of a mess at the moment. We normally park by Opencore as use the coffee shops at the top end of the pueblo walking down to Mercadona and the indoor market when required. The paint shop on the main road is selling multi pool tablets for 18 euro for 5kgs thats at least 5 euro cheaper than Mercadona as well as everything else you need for the pool at very reasonable prices. The main square is also being dug up not sure why but best avoided even on foot !! They are always doing something


The were doing "Calle de los Alomos" when we first moved there - just off the main Square - the good thing about AdlT is that it appears to be a wealthy town, so they can do things!! I must come up there again soon and take a look. I hope my favourite ice cream shop is open again after the winter!!!!!

jo xxx


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes the Ice cream shop is back just as good as last year already spent a couple of lovely evening with friends and family sharing lots of different flavors as cant decide which I like best!!!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

By the way, Donz, you will find an excellent pool shop in Coín on the left as you leave the town in the direction of La Trocha commercial centre:

Piscinas Soto, Coín


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I count myself lucky--- pool not too big and I use mountain water which I don't treat atall.We have plenty--so when it looks a bit grotty then just tip it out into the irrigation system and refill!
Suits me fine-- I'm lazy-and the water is beautiful.The neighbours sometimes put household bleach into theirs--but I don't bother.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Thanks everybody appreciate it!

Have to admit, we will be using the lazy mans answer (tablets) but yes need to get it bloomin' well clean first! Will write all this fab info down for my ol' man to get it sorted...


----------

